# Dew claws



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So for a show dog. Do you keep dew claws, or do you have them removed at the correct veterinarian visit?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That is really up to the breeder. If they are going to be removed it is normally done within a few days of birth.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

They have to be removed before 3 days old. 
I think most breeders are leaving them on now.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

As others have stated, dew claw removal is at the breeder's discretion, and most state plainly in their contracts, etc, whether they do so or not. I think that most make this decision more on functional grounds than for aesthetic reasons -- some remove them to eliminate the risk of accidents and impaction, but it is increasingly believed that dew claws are in fact functional digits, thus removal is becoming less common in active breeds. Chris Zink, a veterinary sports medicine specialist, has written several articles on the subject that have seemingly been quite influential.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Most think ergonomically that they should be left on.. All of my six have their dewclaws...of the ten Goldens I have owned only two had the dewclaws removed. #'s two and three...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For show I think it takes a little care figuring out how to trim the tufts of fur around the claws so it lays flat. Or that's the only thing that stands out with Bertie who is a show dog.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So for a show dog. Do you keep dew claws? Or can you show a dog that has them?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

All of my dogs have them- I haven't removed them from litters since 2003, when a lot of the research came out.
And they pretty much are all CH's- so I'd say absolutely!


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Quoting from the GR breed standard: "Dewclaws on forelegs may be removed, but are normally left on." My read on that wording is that it actually subtly discourages removal but does so without penalizing for it. I think the majority of show Goldens today have their dewclaws intact, and those who don't typically come from litters where the breeder's decision applied unilaterally to all puppies. Most breeders would be hard pressed to definitively pick out the show prospects when puppies are only a few days old, which is when removal happens. I show my Flat-Coated Retriever (different standard of course), and he has dewclaws.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My show dog has them on. I notice no difference with other bitches in the ring.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

cool thank you all!


----------

